# FSABROSO llega a su SEGUNDO MILESTONE!!!



## Eugin

*Fsabroso!!! Llegaste a los 2.000!!!   *

*¡Muchísimas gracias por todas las veces que nos has ayudado, a mí especialmente con mis traducciones de términos médicos, de una manera totalmente desinteresada!!!*​ 
*Sos una de las joyas ** dentro del foro, y debemos reconocer ese hecho!!!!*

*Por 2.000 x 20 posts más!! *


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, vecino, dos mil ya tan pronto...
Impresionante, tu conocimiento de términos médicos.
A ver, por favor dále lectura a esta radiografía.
¡Felicidades y dos mil gracias!


----------



## ILT

*¡Felicidades fsabroso! Gracias por ayudar tanto y por compartir tus conocimientos y tu gusto por aprender todos los días algo nuevo *


----------



## América

MUCHAS FELICIDADES *FSABROSO*, Y GRACIAS POR TODA LA AYUDA BRINDADA.


----------



## Mei

Muchas Feliciades!!!!!!!!!

Mei


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

¡Dos mil posts!
Felicidades, Fsabroso, y a seguir, que los cuatro mil están chupaos.

Carlos


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades!!!!  Eres uno de los foreros más simpáticos que conozco.  
Un saludo lleno de afecto y alegría
Soledad


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!!
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, F!*


----------



## heidita

Muchas felicidades !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Imanalla, Kusi?

En verdad, es un honor y un placer compartir este foro contigo.  I'm amazed at your ability to deal with medical affairs in three languages .... one of which doesn't have much formal vocabulary on the topic.

Kaypi qanpaj aq'a tian.

Inti pagasunki,
Chaska


----------



## Sparrow22

*Muchas felicitaciones, doctor !!!!*


----------



## fsabroso

Muchas, Muchas Gracias!

Recien, gracias a Eugin, reparé en este mensaje.

Muchas Gracias a todos Ustedes, ... veo que pa' estas cosas me faltan palabras, y no tengo bibliografía para apoyarme.

Un abrazo amigos! 

Sinceramente.


----------



## lazarus1907

Enhorabuena por superar a tu segundo centenar de mensajes (o mojón, si traducimos "milestone" literlmente  ). 

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Grekh

Ya me confundí...¿son 3000 o 2000? Anyways, congrats!!


----------



## Honeypum

*Felicidades por tus 2.000 mensajes*
​


----------



## fsabroso

Hola amigo,

 Muchas Gracias!


----------

